# Loft is started.



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't have pigeons yet but have started a loft. 
I think there is a picture of the walls painted before setting them up. 
 Soon as loft is done I can get pigeons.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

good start!


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Progress on the loft*

Loft at the end of another day.


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## arrowslinger (Mar 12, 2013)

I like the look of that


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

NIce....good start with y0our project


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Roofing is on*

Nice weather today. Got the roofing on.
It is translucent panels. They let 40 % of the light in.
My plan is not too hot in summer but some heat gain in winter and light all the time.
I left a 1 1/2 " ridge vent. If the weather man is correct I will find out tomorrow if the rain or snow will come in the vent.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Snow! Wow it's been pretty cold on Delmarva but cold for this time of year is 50s/60s during the day and high 40s to mid 50s at night.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Ridge vent*

I made the ridge vent 1 1/2 inch wide. 
Snow come down at about the same angle as the front roof and directly in the loft. What now?
Will need some kind of deflection above the vent.
Rain gutter or what? Rain gutter inside would fill up with snow.
Suggestions requested.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats what I have been saying for years but everyone still builds the roof like that. You should put a normal ridge vent on it like you would see on a house. I did that to mine and never had a problem.The angle of the front roof is the problem on that design.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Why not just put a board perpendicular to the slope of the roof with a gap so air can still vent but the snow can't get in? I'm in MN/WI as well, so if you need some help let me know. Are you planning on racing.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*roof vewnt*

I will attach a picture of my fix for the roof vent.
I had some roof edging left over as it comes in long lengths.
I put a piece of the roof edging on the underside of the front roof and 1 1/2 inch above the back roof. Being I made the vent narrow this piece of metal extends well over the vent but the vent still does it's job..


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Loft as of this evening.*

Need to screen in the aviary and finish the inside.
Ready for pigeons by this weekend.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think the fix for the vent is a great idea.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*racing*



johnnyksspeedshop said:


> Why not just put a board perpendicular to the slope of the roof with a gap so air can still vent but the snow can't get in? I'm in MN/WI as well, so if you need some help let me know. Are you planning on racing.


No racing. Just like to watch pigeons fly. Watch all birds.
However. I have been told, "watch out racing is contagious".
Never say never.


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Looking really nice, great job


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

That looks really good. I like the colors and the roof vent fix. Was this a kit or u made it from scratch? Came out real nice either way.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*scratch*



CMH1211 said:


> That looks really good. I like the colors and the roof vent fix. Was this a kit or u made it from scratch? Came out real nice either way.


The design is the result of looking at many lofts on the www.
Adjusted to fit my desires.

All the lumber is used from remodel jobs.
much of thee material comes from an old wooden water tower that was demolished many years ago. Resawn to needed dimensions.

Windows from an RV trailer I remodeled.

I bought the siding and roofing. And paint $$$.

Floor is a perforated floor from a hog pen. Also from the garbage. I will have to get a picture of that.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Never say never is right, once you start tossing your birds, you will be racing next  Your fix is what I was trying to expain in my post, looks great! What part of MN are you in?


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

That looks really nice!


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*pegeons are in loft*

I got 5 white homers today.
"Their furniture did not arrive"
This morning I put up temporary roost, feeder, water etc.
Closed up the last "holes". Now the birds have a safe place to call home while I finish the loft and aviary.
Had I waited until loft was complete some one else may have gotten them.

 I am happy with my 5 new friends


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Is there color spots on them or is it shadows in the pic.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*spots*



Shadybug Lofts said:


> Is there color spots on them or is it shadows in the pic.


Some have spots but are close enough to white for me.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re*



johnnyksspeedshop said:


> Never say never is right, once you start tossing your birds, you will be racing next  Your fix is what I was trying to expain in my post, looks great! What part of MN are you in?


West of Mpls. 25 miles.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Roost*

As you saw in previous picture I have a very temporary roost.
I been reading about roosts. Round versus flat.
So I put a flat part on the top, favorite, roost.
As you see in the picture, the dominate pair have claimed the flat portion.

Also; We used to give chickens flat roosts in winter so they wouldn't freeze their toes.

Bottom line is. I will make flat roosts.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they normally prefer a flat surface to perch on. As you have mentioned, they can keep their feet warm by settling down on them in the cold weather. And it's much more comfy to sleep where you don't have to hang on all night.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Its looking good.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Screen on aviary*

Aviary is about completed.
Won't be able to let open it as I have all new birds.
Will have to wait until I get home raised birds.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Aviary open.*

Aviary screens open.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Pigeons don't like loft.*

My pigeons seldom go out in the loft and then briefly.
Do you suppose they don't like the 1/2" hardware cloth floor.?
Should I put a bit of a roost in the loft?
Or are they just too busy flirting with each other inside?
??????????


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would put a perch the entire length of it. I have them in mine and they use them. You could put the waterer out there for a while, then they would have to get used to going out. I think its just because there new surroundings for them. Also if you were working on it while the birds were in the loft they may be afraid for that reason.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Your birds will come out when there ready. The 1/2" hardware cloth isn't bothering them. Like Shadybug says, it's a new set up and it takes time. Nice job on loft.-Good luck-Nick.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice work with the loft.
How old are your pigeons? Do not fly them until they learn to train trap. If they are homers and trained, they will try to go back to their original home and get lost on the way.
It's better have their babies fly around your place once trained.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

It takes time for them to get comfortable in the loft and flypen. Also realize that if a hawk lands on the flypen when they're in there it will be weeks before they calm down enough to come outside on a regular basis.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

WhiteDove said:


> My pigeons seldom go out in the loft and then briefly.
> Do you suppose they don't like the 1/2" hardware cloth floor.?
> Should I put a bit of a roost in the loft?
> Or are they just too busy flirting with each other inside?
> ??????????


It takes them time to get used to going outside. I have perches outside in the aviary for my birds, and I set the bath up out there. They love to bathe, and then they like to sit on the perches in the sun to dry off. A bath should get them out there.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Feeder*

My pigeons are getting their "furniture".
Today I built a feeder for them.
The inside bottom is a piece of vinyl rain gutter.
Bright, smooth and easy to clean as it is removable.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The rain gutter is great. The thing I don't like about the wooden feeders is that they aren't great for washing, and it's hard to find something that fits in them correctly. That's a good idea.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Loft roost*



Shadybug Lofts said:


> I would put a perch the entire length of it. I have them in mine and they use them. You could put the waterer out there for a while, then they would have to get used to going out. I think its just because there new surroundings for them. Also if you were working on it while the birds were in the loft they may be afraid for that reason.


I put a roost in the loft. (pic)
We shall see what happens.
If they use it I will find a nicer pole for the roost.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*nest boxes*

Nest boxes are in and fronts on. 
Now I am ready for pigeons but I got them 2 weeks ago.
Apparently they didn't me building while they watched. 
We got our first egg today.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## slowpace (May 27, 2013)

Nice loft, well done


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*cats*



Shadybug Lofts said:


> I would put a perch the entire length of it. I have thcatsem in mine and they use them. You could put the waterer out there for a while, then they would have to get used to going out. I think its just because there new surroundings for them. Also if you were working on it while the birds were in the loft they may be afraid for that reason.


My pigeons were using the aviary for a couple days.
Last night I caught 2 cats, in box traps set for **** or whatever, right next to the loft.
They wined, hissed etc all night. Today no pigeon will go out in the aviary.
They are neighbors cats so I let them loose. Now I have set the traps farther from the loft. 
I wonder how long it will take my pigeons to forgive and forget.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

White Dove- the birds will be out in the aviary in a day or so. I to use tocatch *****, possums, and cats. The cats were given a water spray from the hose and would never come back. Their pride was hurt but they were never hurt. Other animals were released unharmed in other areas. This was of course back in the 70's when I had my house and was racing birds. Things have changed since then but I will be getting back into it soon- Yours in sport Nick.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*water hose*



Greek Boy said:


> White Dove- the birds will be out in the aviary in a day or so. I to use tocatch *****, possums, and cats. The cats were given a water spray from the hose and would never come back. Their pride was hurt but they were never hurt. Other animals were released unharmed in other areas. This was of course back in the 70's when I had my house and was racing birds. Things have changed since then but I will be getting back into it soon- Yours in sport Nick.


Thanks for the tip. Those cats will be plenty damp when they leave the next time.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes they sure will be.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

you did a sweet job building that loft , you have skills that for sure, as for white pigeosn they attact hawks like not other color so keep an eye in the sky for them, Good luck


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Roof vent.*

The roof vent, even after i added to it, is OK as long as it does not rain or snow. I don't know how the design got so popular on this site and others.
I am going to have to totally redesign it to keep out rain. We just had a heavy rain and everything inside is wet.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*ridge no vent*

Now I have a vent that doesn't leak. 
I cut the over the top off the roof and added a ridge.
The other vent ridge leaked. 
Many sites on the web use the other type ridge vent. 
The only time it doesn't leak is when it is not raining or snowing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great job! Looks nice.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Look very nice, good luck


----------



## Loserr's Loft (May 8, 2011)

Nice! Which part of MN are you from? Im also from MN, Im in the Twin Cities.


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks Great !


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*cupola*

I added a cupola to my loft.
It is a true ventilating cupola.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

Loserr's Loft said:


> Nice! Which part of MN are you from? Im also from MN, Im in the Twin Cities.


I live in rural Maple Plain MN.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Great job. It looks really good. Thanks for the updates


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! That's really cool. Love it.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

White Dove - your cupola vent will ventilate your loft well, especially in the heat of the summer. Very good job all around. Best of luck to you and yours-Nick


----------

